# NEW Maratac Copper (Cu) CR123 XM-L LED Flashlight Available



## tobrien (Jan 12, 2013)

if you wander over to the County Comm page, there's now a new CR123A based LED Copper Maratac up.

I just placed my order for one and will be updating this post with pics when I get it, my thoughts on the light and its beam, etc. I'll try and answer any questions y'all have _when I get it_ as best I can and update this post when necessary. (Please be aware I do not have a lux meter or anything like that )

Here's what we _do_ know:
- Cree XM-L T6 (see specs)
- over _three times_ heavier than AAA Cu Maratac (to be expected due to larger battery bay?)
---- Weight: *94 grams* vs. *27 grams* (94g = CR123 version; 27g = AAA version-- both weights when empty)
- 3 modes like the old(er) Rev. 1 Maratacs
---- current rev. 2 AAA and AA lights all use TWO modes (as far as I know)
- same _claimed_ incompatibility with 4.2/3.7 volt cells.


Here's what we _would like_ to know (I can offer more insight hopefully when I receive mine):
- can you swap out the driver to anything like a GDuP?
---- based on my conversations with modders here, the AAA version uses a small pill that isn't really replaceable by anything already made, however, the wider diameter of the CR123A version may open up a few possibilities for driver swaps if needed.
- does it actually have compatibility with 4.2/3.7v cells?
- will it run on LiFePO4 cells?
- does it use PWM? is it noticeable?
- is the Cree XM-L mounted on a plate for easy/easier modding potentially?
- how many will be produced? Is it truly a limited run?
- are its lumens ratings at the emitter or OTF (out the front)?
- will it have enough copper to install tritium vials in?

*Specifications (copied and pasted directly from the CountyComm page with minor formatting by me):*


> The Copper CR123 was made for one our chief executives and was liked so much by staff it made it into production. Here is your chance to get a very limited EDC / Preppers light with a 10 year shelf life when using a Lithium CR123.
> 
> Copper will oxidize with time and look different everyday with use. Copper can be cleaned to look new with Lemon Juice or Tarnex with a polishing cloth.
> 
> ...




*Further Reading:*
The Maratac AAA "Cu" (CPF)
Maratac AAA Cu Tarnish Progression (CPF)
Maratac AA Cu (copper) (CPF)


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 12, 2013)

tobrien said:


> ....
> ---- this may be the first Maratac based on a more modern LED. Older Maratacs have been XP-E I believe.
> ....


Actually recent rev.2 lights are not bleeding-edge, but are current and use XP-G LEDS


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 12, 2013)

tobrien said:


> _ Length: 4.1" Diameter: 1.5"‚_



I always approve of extra long single cell lights, cr123a especially, but WOW 1.5" diameter? That's got to be a mistake- bigger than a surefire L5 head!? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 12, 2013)

StandardBattery said:


> Actually recent rev.2 lights are not bleeding-edge, but are current and use XP-G LEDS


ahhh okay, i was always under the assumption it had always been XP-E lol

i'll edit that line out, thanks for keeping me from look too dumb hahah


leon2245 said:


> I always approve of extra long single cell lights, cr123a especially, but WOW 1.5" diameter? That's got to be a mistake- bigger than a surefire L5 head!? Thanks for sharing.



no problem man! yeah I was thinking the exact same thing, I think maybe they mean .5 inches or something?

datiLED is installing a GDuP in my 4Sevens Quark Ti CR123 twisty light and I'm assuming these two lights must be roughly the same diameter given the battery they take and they're not gonna waste unnecessary copper, you know?

for what it's worth, the GDuP going in my Quark 123 is 0.55" (14mm) in diameter, so something is definitely up here


----------



## ZRXBILL (Jan 12, 2013)

They tested it and reported specs using a D cell battery???


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 12, 2013)

Look at it next to a cr123a, definitely not 1.5" in diameter. That would have been funny though. It would have been the most disproportionate light ever!


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 12, 2013)

tobrien said:


> no problem man! yeah I was thinking the exact same thing, I think maybe they mean .5 inches or something?



No, something way off, like copied from another lights' specs by mistake.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 12, 2013)

ZRXBILL said:


> They tested it and reported specs using a D cell battery???





leon2245 said:


> Look at it next to a cr123a, definitely not 1.5" in diameter. That would have been funny though. It would have been the most disproportionate light ever!



agreed with both of you. Actually, though, I don't know if they had too much to drink while they were updating the site, but the other item they added, the "MARATAC™ TLL STROBE LIGHT" has a TON of really bad typos on its product page, too.

Seems strange but pretty funny


----------



## ZRXBILL (Jan 12, 2013)

They don't even have it correct for the *AA* Copper light.

Copied from thier site:
*Using a single Duracell AAA battery we got the following results:*


 low mode, 1.8 lumen output for 100 hours
high mode, 125 lumen output for 100 minutes


----------



## S1LVA (Jan 12, 2013)

Couldn't resist when I saw this the other day! The original AAA and AA Maratacs are what sparked my initial interest in small flashlights. I prefer the CR123 format for its compact size and high energy output. Once I discovered CR123s, my Maratacs were retired. The copper Maratacs always looked so nice but the AA and AAA batteried were what turned me off. When I saw the new CR123 Maratac the other day, I instantly ordered 2! Got my shipping notification today 

Can't wait for my new shiny toys to arrive!

S1LVA


----------



## PapaLumen (Jan 12, 2013)

Its 0.75" diameter.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 12, 2013)

S1LVA said:


> Couldn't resist when I saw this the other day! The original AAA and AA Maratacs are what sparked my initial interest in small flashlights. I prefer the CR123 format for its compact size and high energy output. Once I discovered CR123s, my Maratacs were retired. The copper Maratacs always looked so nice but the AA and AAA batteried were what turned me off. When I saw the new CR123 Maratac the other day, I instantly ordered 2! Got my shipping notification today
> 
> Can't wait for my new shiny toys to arrive!
> 
> S1LVA


I agree with you on preferring CR123. Although sometimes I do like having the AAA twisty 


PapaLumen said:


> Its 0.75" diameter.



gotcha, thanks! they just corrected the product page and i've incorporated the corrections in the OP now

*edit*: i was talking to another member and he raised a good point: _hopefully_ there's a good enough amount of copper for tritiums.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 12, 2013)

I've spent all day trying to resist buying one....

It sure would be nice to know if it can handle RCRs.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Jan 12, 2013)

jabe1 said:


> It sure would be nice to know if it can handle RCRs.



+1 on that.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 12, 2013)

Can't wait to see if this will work with RCR123 protected cells at 3.7v and LiFePO4 3.0v cells.


----------



## twl (Jan 12, 2013)

All the previous Maratac lights were just basically re-bodied ITP lights. 
They could take the li-ion batteries, but it wasn't an advertised thing. People just did it.


----------



## hron61 (Jan 12, 2013)

glad i stumbled on this thread, thanks for the tip. 
i just ordered a pair of them. i think at least one is destined for an xm-l2 upgrade.
they will look great when they patina.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 12, 2013)

jabe1 said:


> I've spent all day trying to resist buying one....
> 
> It sure would be nice to know if it can handle RCRs.



If I get one, I'll toss a RCR123 in there to see what it does. My guess is that it will work, however, I don't know how it will effect mode selection. Might go into direct drive like the old Fenix P1D's, rendering it a single mode.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 12, 2013)

It probably has the same circuit as the Olight i3. There are positive reports with RCRs in that light.

I'm talking myself into a purchase....


----------



## shado (Jan 12, 2013)

I was going to get one, but County Comm doesn't ship international


----------



## cubebike (Jan 13, 2013)

shado said:


> I was going to get one, but County Comm doesn't ship international


Yes! I wanna to order one but they don't ship internationally nor taking non US credit card as well !! Someone willing to help out ?


----------



## GunnarGG (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*

I'm on my phone now so I can't check it but I recall there is a link to another company that ships international.
When I looked at their site I think they only had the AA and AAA model.
Maybe they can get the cr123 model also.


----------



## jorn (Jan 13, 2013)

twl said:


> All the previous Maratac lights were just basically re-bodied ITP lights.
> They could take the li-ion batteries, but it wasn't an advertised thing. People just did it.


The last aaa is 2 modes and current controlled. 
The driver says "worm" on it. Making me think it got some lumintop parts and not itp. The lumintop worm is current controlled 2 modes, but seems to have a brighter lo mode than the maratac aaa cu.. If the cr123 version got pwm as the aa version, i'll pass.


----------



## cubebike (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*



GunnarGG said:


> I'm on my phone now so I can't check it but I recall there is a link to another company that ships international.
> When I looked at their site I think they only had the AA and AAA model.
> Maybe they can get the cr123 model also.


Thanks. I have checked the other site and the emailed them as well. The owner Mike said it would be impossible to get it via his site !


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*

Just found this at their site, and had to see if anyone else noticed it.
If I had seen this coming, I might have passed on their Cu AA.
I really prefer clickys and neutral emitters, but I cannot resist the pull of the solid copper.
Especially at their prices (yes, even after adding shipping... though adding that to in-state tax is pushing it.)
Ah well. Should be on the way shortly anyway.

Now I'll have Cu: AAA for my cayenne medium Stockman, an AA for my chestnut Swayback Jack, and a CR123 for my golden maple Fiddleback Bushie. Oh happy day.


----------



## MattSPL (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*

Anybody know if i can get one of these shipped international, or somewhere in Europe that sells them?

Cheers
Matt


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*



MattSPL said:


> Anybody know if i can get one of these shipped international, or somewhere in Europe that sells them?
> 
> Cheers
> Matt


Maybe; let's wait for the first reviews to see just how good it is.


----------



## houtex (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*

mine should be here by friday. 

If it turns out bad, it'll be a good lookin host to send to vihn.


----------



## MattSPL (Jan 15, 2013)

Interested to see some pics of it beside other lights to get a better idea of size etc.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*



houtex said:


> mine should be here by friday.
> 
> If it turns out bad, it'll be a good lookin host to send to vihn.


That's sort of what I'm thinking. It looks good enough that if the electronics don't measure up it will still be a very nice light for a mod.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*



houtex said:


> mine should be here by friday.
> 
> If it turns out bad, it'll be a good lookin host to send to vihn.



lucky, i gotta wait till Monday according to UPS, then again I'm on the other side of the US. 

i agree, this should be a fine thing to mod if it turns out to suck... and hopefully install some bright tritiums in


----------



## houtex (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*

[QUOTE 
... and hopefully install some bright tritiums in [/QUOTE]
read my mind


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*

I ordered one of these a few days ago... it should be with me shortly... Copper was the only metal besides sterling silver that I've seen a light made out of that I've never owned. Plus I have a few thousand primaries sitting around, I need to start using them. 

It looks like they changed the stats up - I just checked and here are the updated specs:

*Specifications: *


Length: 2.7" Diameter: .75"
Weight: 94 Grams Without Battery
*Comes with extra o-ring*
LED Type: *Cree T6* with a life span up to 50,000 hours. ( Focused Beam With Great Spread)
 Flashlight body is made of solid copper billet.
The deep aluminum alloy reflector has an orange peel relector for a smooth beam
 Its proprietary circuit design features reverse polarity protection and runs off of one *CR123 battery* that provides 3 levels of operation
Twist on for Low
Twist on again for Medium 
Twist on again for High
3 Second Memory and then resets
*Using a single CR123 Cell battery we got the following results:*


Low mode, 1.8 lumens output for upto 200 hours
Medium mode, 50 lumens output for upto 4.5 Hours
High mode, 260 Lumens output for upto 1.5 Hours

.75" diameter and 2.7" length seem accurate. Will report findings when it comes in if I have the time. Something about the design looks very familiar - I wonder who the OEM is...


----------



## gravelrash (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*

I didn't even read all the way through this thread before I bought one. This will be my first copper light. I've been wanting a Macs copper light for some time; hopefully this will help slake my lust.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: NEW Maratac New Maratac Copper (Cu) CR123 XM-L LED Flashlight Available*

Changed local title back to the original - (not sure why it was changed before)

Interested to see some feedback when people's lights arrive


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: NEW Maratac New Maratac Copper (Cu) CR123 XM-L LED Flashlight Available*

Here are some pictures of my freshly arrived light (along with a duplicate for another CPFer).

Two 123 lights flanking the AAA version





Two 123 lights guarding my TnC 26650 copper light







And finally, my extended Maratac family


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: NEW Maratac New Maratac Copper (Cu) CR123 XM-L LED Flashlight Available*

Looks nice, but have you had any time to try them? What are your thoughts? Did you try an RCR123? What is the black Maratac light? Never saw that one before.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: NEW Maratac New Maratac Copper (Cu) CR123 XM-L LED Flashlight Available*



Beacon of Light said:


> Looks nice, but have you had any time to try them? What are your thoughts? Did you try an RCR123? What is the black Maratac light? Never saw that one before.


I have indeed played with the light a bit and it's quite nice. It is well built and very beefy! I like the fact that is has three levels. The high is actually nicely bright - even in the full business lighting at my office where I was trying it.

I have not tried an RCR123 - I'd rather let someone else be the guinea pig for that.  The black light is called a "Maratac AAA Extreme Flashlight".


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: NEW Maratac New Maratac Copper (Cu) CR123 XM-L LED Flashlight Available*



dlmorgan999 said:


> Here are some pictures of my freshly arrived light (along with a duplicate for another CPFer).
> 
> Two 123 lights flanking the AA version



I'll find out for sure when I open up my CU123 in the morning, but isn't that the AAA version in the middle?
AA is a full 3" long.


----------



## jorn (Jan 18, 2013)

The one in the middle is aaa. 
Does the cr123 version got pwm?


----------



## easilyled (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice pictures Dave. The CR123s are handsome indeed. I love the red-metallic color of fresh copper. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: NEW Maratac New Maratac Copper (Cu) CR123 XM-L LED Flashlight Available*



tjswarbrick said:


> I'll find out for sure when I open up my CU123 in the morning, but isn't that the AAA version in the middle?
> AA is a full 3" long.


You are correct - I was in a hurry last night.  Thanks for pointing this out - I corrected my post.


----------



## cubebike (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: NEW Maratac New Maratac Copper (Cu) CR123 XM-L LED Flashlight Available*

Just ordered! Looking forward for the patina it develops


----------



## shado (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: NEW Maratac New Maratac Copper (Cu) CR123 XM-L LED Flashlight Available*



cubebike said:


> Just ordered! Looking forward for the patina it develops



cubebike,

Did you order one from Mike? I didn't see them on his site.

Thanks
Todd


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 18, 2013)

easilyled said:


> Nice pictures Dave. The CR123s are handsome indeed. ....


*+1*


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 19, 2013)

I like the Cu123 a LOT. Feels solid in the hand, but not too heavy in the pocket. Smooth and luxurious. Tint's a little cooler than I like, but very white. No angry blue, green or purple.
I tried, but didn't notice the PWM. Then again, I didn't notice it on the AA or either of my AAA's, either. Perhaps I'm not particularly sensitive to it. YMMV.
It probably won't make it into my EDC rotation due to my preference for neutral clickies. But that's not what I got it for - I got it to ride along when I carry my golden flamey maple KE Bushie.

A comprehensive single-cell size comparison photo:






SSAAA, CuAAA, Ti, CuAA, E3S, Cu123, Ti D25C Clicky, Quark 123 Tactical, Groovy!, L2M

Here it is with its partner


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jan 19, 2013)

tjswarbrick said:


> A comprehensive single-cell size comparison photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice comparison shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 21, 2013)

This light is very nice. It is quite heavy, I weighed it a just over 95g without a battery (specs say 94g), and 112g with battery. It operates very smoothy and the levels seem well chosen. The beam has a bright hotspot and wide rings profile, but I suspect at night it will be nice, and maybe will get a bit more throw than some other XP-G lights.

*Mine came with an XP-G LED, did anyone get an XM-L as per the specs?*


----------



## tobrien (Jan 21, 2013)

StandardBattery said:


> This light is very nice. It is quite heavy, I weighed it a just over 95g without a battery (specs say 94g), and 112g with battery. It operates very smoothy and the levels seem well chosen. The beam has a bright hotspot and wide rings profile, but I suspect at night it will be nice, and maybe will get a bit more throw than some other XP-G lights.
> 
> *Mine came with an XP-G LED, did anyone get an XM-L as per the specs?*


I just got mine today and I agree. Mine came with an XP-G as well. really weird. I'll email them about it


----------



## S1LVA (Jan 21, 2013)

Mine should be sitting on my porch for me when I get home from work.

Now I wonder what emitter is in mine also! XML would be great, it was a good selling point for me. I would have purchased the light either way. I also wouldn't mind an XPG, throw would be better. Also, in a single CR123 format, I can't imagine that the total OTF lumens would vary so much that it would be noticeable between the XML and the XPG.

Of course, I will follow up with pics and thoughts in a few hours.

:wave:
S1LVA


----------



## S1LVA (Jan 21, 2013)

Snuck out of work early :devil:

Both of mine are XPG's. The beam is wonderful though. Nice tight hotspot, soft outer corona, and plenty of spill. No rings or donuts either, emitter is perfectly centered.





S1LVA


----------



## easilyled (Jan 21, 2013)

Has anyone been brave (or foolhardy) enough to try an RCR123 yet?


----------



## tobrien (Jan 21, 2013)

easilyled said:


> Has anyone been brave (or foolhardy) enough to try an RCR123 yet?



i just got back to my computer and I have. I used AW 16340s (750 mAh, 4.2v, etc) and I didn't not perceive any output difference. This is exactly how my old ZebraLight SC51 was, same output on primaries as li-ion secondaries. 

your mileage may vary, of course.

I have the XP-G version, by the way. Apparently some people got XM-Ls but runtime was less and output was lower than an XP-G is what I've heard privately.


----------



## hron61 (Jan 21, 2013)

i just tried an aw rcr123. fully charged it and ran it for a full 10 mins on high. it is alot brighter. 
it didnt seem to hurt mine any. i do have the xp-g version. 
i think ill use the rcr123 in mine for now on.


----------



## houtex (Jan 21, 2013)

ran an AW in it,no problems. 
I did not do a runtime test but is was brighter with the rcr than the surefire 123.

Also, I broke out several other light to compare it with and my Cu is neutral.

I'm very fond of my new little,heavy light. reminds me of a shotgun shell.


----------



## S1LVA (Jan 21, 2013)

houtex said:


> I'm very fond of my new little,heavy light. reminds me of a shotgun shell.







:devil:
S1LVA


----------



## hron61 (Jan 21, 2013)

houtex said:


> I'm very fond of my new little,heavy light. reminds me of a shotgun shell.





:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ericb445 (Jan 21, 2013)

I got mine tonight, It's nice. I ran rcr123 in it for a bit. It seemed a little brighter, but got freaked so I went back to a primary cell.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 21, 2013)

ericb445 said:


> I got mine tonight, It's nice. I ran rcr123 in it for a bit. It seemed a little brighter, but got freaked so I went back to a primary cell. It is heavy little guy.



Was yours an XP-G LED as well?


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jan 21, 2013)

StandardBattery said:


> Was yours an XP-G LED as well?


Mine was (I hadn't thought to look until now).


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 21, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Mine was (I hadn't thought to look until now).


Thanks for checking. Still a great light, but I wish CountyComm would respect their customers more and make some effort to have accurate information on their website, I've had so many problems with them. In this case (before they made some updates) it looks like the only facts that were correct was that it was Copper, had 3 modes, and took a CR123A cell. As luck would have it, Copper and CR123A was all I needed to know before buying it.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Jan 21, 2013)

I just checked and Country Comm's site lists it as a XP-G so I wonder when it changed?


----------



## jorn (Jan 21, 2013)

StandardBattery said:


> As luck would have it, Copper and CR123A was all I needed to know before buying it.


I need to know if it got pwm, but no one seems to be able to answer that question.


----------



## oRAirwolf (Jan 22, 2013)

jorn said:


> I need to know if it got pwm, but no one seems to be able to answer that question.



I just did the shower test. PWM is noticeable on the low and medium settings. Not noticeable at all on full blast.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 22, 2013)

jorn said:


> I need to know if it got pwm, but no one seems to be able to answer that question.



Mine, too, has an XP-G in it.

It's PWM, but looks like a very high rate. My year-old Maratac SSAAA looks a little "strobey" on low, and produced massive, thick stripes on low in the camera-phone test. My Cu123 produced thin, hard-to-spot lines on my camera phone, and I couldn't get my hand to go disco - even though "low" is quite a bit lower.

Also, taken alone, the tint looks like a perfect creamy white. In direct comparison, taking the 4500K 92CRI Nichia 219 in my NB/Joule-Thief L2M shining on an ultra-white melamine cabinet as "white": Neutral XM-L Quark-X (which looks yellow on its own) takes on a greenish tinge; Neutral XM-L in the Ti D25C Clicky picks up quite a bit of yellow; pure-white 5000k P4 in the Groovy! picks up a slight tinge of rose, and the XP-G in the Cu123 has the slightest hint of blue. But, on their own, the 219, P4, and XP-G all look pure white to me.It has a significantly more intense hotspot than any of those others, but the profile is very smooth. I didn't have a perfect white background large enough to capture all the spill, but didn't notice any ringiness in the beam.

If you have any desire to own it for the copper, heft, or limited availability - I say go for it. They did a nice job of balancing the compromises in this one. It may not be a perfect light, but it's a very nice one, and pretty affordable for something so unique in the marketplace.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: NEW Maratac New Maratac Copper (Cu) CR123 XM-L LED Flashlight Available*

I couldn't resist any longer...I had to order one. 

As long as the PWM rate is as high as my Cu AAA first edition, I can live with it.


----------



## ericb445 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep mine has an XP-G.


----------



## I'mGatMan! (Jan 22, 2013)

Too bad it doesn't have a clip. Any ideas for one?


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 23, 2013)

I'mGatMan! said:


> Too bad it doesn't have a clip. Any ideas for one?



P7 Suspension Clip.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 25, 2013)

Just got mine today! 

It's beautiful! Mine has an XP-G and the PWM is at a high enough rate that it's almost undetectable. There is some heft to it, the walls are fairly thick...it's a pretty good chunk of copper. It will look cool when it gets tarnished.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 26, 2013)

Ya they changed the specs on the light and it looks like they never made it in XM-L, but they didn't even have the decency to respond to my email; these people need a big attitude adjustment. Good thing it's a nice light even with an XP-G.


----------



## turkeylord (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone have some insight on how the head is assembled? Will this be easily modded? I'd love to put a neutral XP-G2 in one...


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 26, 2013)

turkeylord said:


> Anyone have some insight on how the head is assembled? Will this be easily modded? I'd love to put a neutral XP-G2 in one...


Looks like a standard pill, unscrews from the head in standard fashion. I'm guessing they used a little loctite, but nothing too serious. LED looks like it is on a standard 14mm (or so) board, wires accessible from the top. I don't know much about modding these things, but it looks like someone who does it could fix this baby up with any LED in about 5 minutes.


----------



## turkeylord (Jan 26, 2013)

StandardBattery said:


> Looks like a standard pill, unscrews from the head in standard fashion. I'm guessing they used a little loctite, but nothing too serious. LED looks like it is on a standard 14mm (or so) board, wires accessible from the top. I don't know much about modding these things, but it looks like someone who does it could fix this baby up with any LED in about 5 minutes.


That's great, thanks


----------



## tobrien (Jan 27, 2013)

StandardBattery said:


> Looks like a standard pill, unscrews from the head in standard fashion. I'm guessing they used a little loctite, but nothing too serious. LED looks like it is on a standard 14mm (or so) board, wires accessible from the top. I don't know much about modding these things, but it looks like someone who does it could fix this baby up with any LED in about 5 minutes.



Nice work!!!


----------



## MikeBarHoot (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice information and pics in this thread! Like the CR123 version but didn't seem to be available. Was able to order the AA version today though.

How long did it take to receive it/them from order time?

-thanks for the info herein!

-Mike


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jan 27, 2013)

MikeBarHoot said:


> How long did it take to receive it/them from order time?


For me it only took three days, but I'm in Oregon and the seller is in California so the shipping time is short.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 28, 2013)

MikeBarHoot said:


> How long did it take to receive it/them from order time?
> 
> -Mike



Mine always show up in 2 days, but I'm in the next town (okay, big city) over, so it's probably not a good example. I just wish they'd offer will-call so I could save the somewhat rediculous shipping charges.


----------



## mcbrat (Jan 28, 2013)

hmmm. both just showed available for me...


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 28, 2013)

shado said:


> I was going to get one, but County Comm doesn't ship international



Ironic, because they charge what seems like international rates to ship locally.


----------



## ericb445 (Jan 28, 2013)

10 bucks shipping and they tossed mine in a padded envolope:shakehead Not too cool, I think I am done with them.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 28, 2013)

The only way to shop at CountyComm is to buy a lot of stuff at once. Maybe that is part of their strategy with the high shipping costs, maybe they really do deal with governments so efficiency is not part of their business. It takes a full 7 days or more to reach me on the opposite coast. They have packed it all pretty good for me though so I don't worry about that, what I hate is they require a signature. They should let the UPS delivery person decide if the location needs a signature. They are certainly not a 5 star seller, but you can tell that straight away by the organization of their website; I'd say they are a 3-3.5 star seller though so I still buy from them sometimes. I think they have been getting worse though rather than improving, so that is a little cause for concern.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 28, 2013)

MikeBarHoot said:


> Like the CR123 version but didn't seem to be available. Was able to order the AA version today though.
> 
> -Mike



If you're still interested, it's under "what's new" not "flashlights" - it's the one above WARNING W-291 on the map. I can currently add to cart.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 28, 2013)

nice, not so bad at all, thanks, - but the real copper flashlight King maker is Jason at darksucks.com.
im sticking with his stuff.....


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 28, 2013)

OH that's a beautiful light. :candle:

...BUT the UI was just not for me the last time I read about it. He had some blurb on his site about how the 'memory-mode' was like the best thing ever, where I consider it the worst UI feature ever invented on a flashlight. Now if I could get the HDS interface on that light of even just a no-memory L-M-H sequence (or even M-H) I'd take a second look at it.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 28, 2013)

hi thanks, why is it the worst UI ?.
i did read about the UI being weird somewhere else.
thanks..




StandardBattery said:


> OH that's a beautiful light. :candle:
> 
> ...BUT the UI was just not for me the last time I read about it. He had some blurb on his site about how the 'memory-mode' was like the best thing ever, where I consider it the worst UI feature ever invented on a flashlight. Now if I could get the HDS interface on that light of even just a no-memory L-M-H sequence (or even M-H) I'd take a second look at it.


----------



## gunga (Feb 4, 2013)

Did you guys use heat to get the pill out? Mine seems glued and the tiny holes don't take much torque. I don't want to mess up the pill.


----------



## gunga (Feb 5, 2013)

Just a note, I used heat and some heavy tweezers. No dice. Like Maratac AA lights it's luck of the draw. Some lights are easy to disassemble, some not. Mine is not. May sell off and try to get another.


----------



## turkeylord (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks gunga, good to know.


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 5, 2013)

I got mine today. It was wrapped in 2 padded envelopes but I got the aaa version too. Decent enough packing for me. Wow it's heavy.! But I love the copper. aa version should arrive in a couple more days. It was also not on the aa page but in the what's new section....


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 6, 2013)

the drivers do look the same from the back...

the Lumintop copper AAA even has the same threading, but the head is longer on the Maratac so they are not directly interchangeable, but the Lumintop head will work on the Maratac body.

the Lumintop AAA has a lower High setting, which at a quick visual compare seems correct. the tint is also slightly different...

The Maratac is a beefier build with thicker body walls, and feels better in your hand...

The Lumintop comes in the exact same case and type of foam (cut is different) as the Maratac, but the Maratac has the sticker on the back, describing the light.



jorn said:


> The last aaa is 2 modes and current controlled.
> The driver says "worm" on it. Making me think it got some lumintop parts and not itp. The lumintop worm is current controlled 2 modes, but seems to have a brighter lo mode than the maratac aaa cu.. If the cr123 version got pwm as the aa version, i'll pass.


----------



## jorn (Feb 6, 2013)

A little ot, but i used google translate a while ago on a asian site where the worm copper was sold, and it said "copper plated". Is is a light with copper plating, or pure copper like the maratacs?


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 7, 2013)

jorn said:


> A little ot, but i used google translate a while ago on a asian site where the worm copper was sold, and it said "copper plated". Is is a light with copper plating, or pure copper like the maratacs?


it appears to be solid copper to me. I used a knife tip to gouge a line inside the body, and looking at the tail (with a lupe) where the burrs were cleaned off the hole drilled for the ring, all looks solid to me. feels like copper by weight too. The copper version does not show up on the Lumintop website though. They do make a Worm II that is AL with different anodized colors, and there is a gold color available.

my biggest gripe about the Lumintop is that it's smooth and only has the cylindrical smooth grooves which do nothing for grip when turning it on/off. need 2 hand to turn it on. The Maratac with the knurling is so much nicer...

Back OT, the Maratac CR123 is easily worked with one hand.


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 8, 2013)

CR123 size comparison with the AA and AAA...


----------



## easilyled (Feb 9, 2013)

mcbrat said:


> CR123 size comparison with the AA and AAA...



Nice lights .... what's the one on the right?


----------



## stienke (Feb 9, 2013)

easilyled said:


> Nice lights .... what's the one on the right?




LuminTop Worm copper.


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Where are you finding the copper Lumintop for sale?


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 9, 2013)

evilBay... it's a few $$ less than the Maratac, but I like the Maratac a lot better... the worm needs knurling or something better to help grip for turning on...



jabe1 said:


> Where are you finding the copper Lumintop for sale?


----------



## CNR (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone know any shop in EU to have Maratac ?


----------



## stienke (Feb 23, 2013)

shado said:


> I was going to get one, but County Comm doesn't ship international





cubebike said:


> Yes! I wanna to order one but they don't ship internationally nor taking non US credit card as well !! Someone willing to help out ?





MattSPL said:


> Anybody know if i can get one of these shipped international, or somewhere in Europe that sells them?
> 
> Cheers
> Matt




For International orders you can purchase the light here , http://www.endtimesreport.com/survival_shop-flashllights.html#AAA , Miles is a great guy to deal with!

GJR


----------



## simba (Feb 23, 2013)

The wait for the rest of us outside US is over. Going to order one. AAA stainless steel is available now as well.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh wow. I like it. Now if they would just come out with them in the HA aluminum, that's be great.


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm hoping they will do a rev 2 with more threads and/or tighter thread engagement. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skelt11 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well I'm back at it I guess. I ordered two and the AA copper to go with my AAA copper. They are just too good looking. And to think I almost made it two months without a flashlight purchase. 

Any ideas for a clip? I really don't want to carry this loose it my pocket and get it scratched up badly with my keys.


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 24, 2013)

Some guys on the edc forums have made sheaths for them for pocket carry. I havent found any clips for them yet. Not sure if the copper would handle tapped threads over time for a clip...


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 11, 2013)

I made a sheath too, but I also took a Fenix clip and ground it down to fit into the narrow grooves on the 123. it fits okay it seems, however since I didn't notch the 123 where the clip starts, so the clip sits flush it's not perfect.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 12, 2013)

I couldn't stand the beauty! 
I bought the cr123 *for me" and 2 AA versions to give as gifts... Since they will appreciate not having to keep cr123's in stock... But I don't mind to get the extra output. 

Works of art! 

Are you guys using the rcr's for more lumens and rechargability and are happy..... or better to just run stock cr's and get the extra runtime? 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## windstrings (Apr 1, 2013)

I've kinda gotten tired of the short unpredictable runtime of the rc's. 
My cr123 is do much brighter than any other I've had I don't care. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## KarstGhost (Apr 1, 2013)

The PWM on the lower two modes bugs me. It's the most obvious PWM of any light I have. My only other complaint with this light is the threads. There's only like 3 threads! To turn it off it's nearly unscrewed. Other than that I like it.


----------



## windstrings (Apr 1, 2013)

KarstGhost said:


> My only other complaint with this light is the threads. There's only like 3 threads! To turn it off it's nearly unscrewed. Other than that I like it.



I wondered about that too? 
Mine has never turned itself on or become unscrewed accidentally while I'm my pocket yet though. 

Maybe the brass is softer so they needed thick threads? More threads could have still been added simply by adding to the total length a few mm.... 
At any rate, it hasn't been an issue yet.... 
But I've wondered about the waterproof qualities with the O ring visible... Haven't tested that either. 

At any rate, while maybe not perfect, it's a killer price for what you get. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 1, 2013)

windstrings said:


> At any rate, while maybe not perfect, it's a killer price for what you get.


That's for sure!


----------



## KarstGhost (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, I agree! For around $50 it sure is a beautiful piece!


----------



## windstrings (Apr 2, 2013)

Coolest little light ice ever had.... Brightest too! 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## easilyled (Apr 3, 2013)

Funnily enough, many of my Ti lights that cost me ten times as much money don't draw the same admiring comments that this light does. 

I guess it must have  factor!


----------



## mcbrat (Apr 3, 2013)

I have my "stock" one now, and a vinhnguyen54 Modded XP-G2 4000K, Single Mode, 700 Lumen, IMR 123 version now. It gets a bit toasty, but the hunk of copper moves the heat well...

I would love to see someone mod the tail end of this light and add a clicky to it!


----------



## 894tom (May 19, 2013)

KarstGhost said:


> The PWM on the lower two modes bugs me. It's the most obvious PWM of any light I have. My only other complaint with this light is the threads. There's only like 3 threads! To turn it off it's nearly unscrewed. Other than that I like it.



I don't know if they changed the production up from this post....but I have in no way experienced this issue with my AAA. I don't know what bulb is in it...nor do I care. Bright as hell...a bit greenish?...with very nice hotspot to spill transistion. The clip makes it sit as my EDC perfectly.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (May 19, 2013)

stienke said:


> For International orders you can purchase the light here , http://www.endtimesreport.com/survival_shop-flashllights.html#AAA , Miles is a great guy to deal with!
> 
> GJR



Man I wish I had known about this dealer 2 weeks ago! I ordered a standard HA III AAA from CountyComm a week ago and still haven't received my light. They charged $10 to ship it and nothing a whole week later. I even emailed their CS to inquire about my order and haven't received nothing from them. I'll never do business with CC again. **** poor service.


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*

threads are same as E-series body...


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*


----------



## tobrien (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*



mcbrat said:


> threads are same as E-series body...



nice!!


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jul 19, 2014)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*

So tempted by this light.I'm used to CR123 batteries and I've never owned a copper light.

Should I go for it?

I'm referring to the Maratac copper CR123.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*

How are copper lights in terms of durability?

(Namely,will it break.. if it fell out of my pocket and hit cement..)


----------



## Tmack (Jul 21, 2014)

It won't break. But the copper will deform easily because it's so soft . 
That being said, scratches are easily sanded out for the same reason


----------



## mcbrat (Oct 7, 2014)

now sold out on CC. prices have jumped on the 'bay...
I wonder if they'll do a Rev 2....


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 19, 2015)

There will be more CR123 Coppers coming soon. not sure if it will be Rev2 or not....


----------



## tobrien (Jun 19, 2015)

mcbrat said:


> There will be more CR123 Coppers coming soon. not sure if it will be Rev2 or not....



thanks for the tip!

_if_ they do a rev 2, I sincerely hope the threads are longer for the twisty portion simply so it's not too easy to unscrew the head entirely


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 19, 2015)

tobrien said:


> thanks for the tip!
> 
> _if_ they do a rev 2, I sincerely hope the threads are longer for the twisty portion simply so it's not too easy to unscrew the head entirely


+1 And hopefully, the o-ring will be moved so it's farther in the head when the light is off.


----------



## wolfstyle (Sep 14, 2015)

Just saw Rev 2 is now available at County Comm. Looks like they lightened it up quite a bit.

wolfstyle


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 14, 2015)

So who's going to get one first? 

I would, but money's a little tight right now.


----------



## night.hoodie (Sep 14, 2015)

That new CR123 Cu may be advertised "Rev. 2," but by the description, I opine it is most likely this light in its original form was already a Rev. 2, and is now what we are more familiar with as a Rev. 3 Maratac (Lumintop) driver. The other Maratac Rev. 2 all had 2 modes, both CC, while Rev. 3 uses PWM on M and L. Odd but happier detail is this driver advances L-M-H unlike previous Rev. 3, which advanced M-L-H.


----------



## gunga (Sep 15, 2015)

Too bad it lacks a clip.


----------



## cigarrodog (Sep 15, 2015)

Just bought one.


----------



## turkeylord (Sep 18, 2015)

Heads up, this light is now up on Massdrop. $53.81 shipped if 45 sell (I'm sure they will).


----------



## akhyar (Sep 18, 2015)

It hits the minimum price already.
87 purchase as of now. That was fast.


----------



## wolfstyle (Sep 18, 2015)

turkeylord said:


> Heads up, this light is now up on Massdrop. $53.81 shipped if 45 sell (I'm sure they will).



Just placed my order for one.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 18, 2015)

Is massdrop safe? I never heard of them.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 18, 2015)

tobrien said:


> if you wander over to the County Comm page, there's now a new CR123A based LED Copper Maratac up.
> 
> I just placed my order for one and will be updating this post with pics when I get it, my thoughts on the light and its beam, etc. I'll try and answer any questions y'all have _when I get it_ as best I can and update this post when necessary. (Please be aware I do not have a lux meter or anything like that )
> 
> ...


You mention an xml? The website seems to only list XP-G2?
Maratac seems to claim 78g unless I am missing something.

Does it have an eyelet for a split ring?

Thanks! This looks great if I can hitch it to keychain.


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 18, 2015)

That's from and old post. And yes, it has a spot for a ring but would be extremely heavy for a keyring


----------



## tobrien (Sep 18, 2015)

I need to update the OP about rev 2.

would someone mind writing up a summary etc of rev 2 and I'll copy it in? you'll get credit of course


----------



## recDNA (Sep 18, 2015)

mcbrat said:


> That's from and old post. And yes, it has a spot for a ring but would be extremely heavy for a keyring


78 g plus battery I think? I'm used to about 70g so it would be a little much I guess. My slacks are falling down as it is unless my belt is so tight it leaves a mark on my waste! My note 3 and keys are way heavier than the flashlight.

Anyway old one was xml now only xpg2? Ugh


----------



## akhyar (Sep 18, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Is massdrop safe? I never heard of them.



It's safe. I joined some of their drops before, including an amplifier worth about US$1k. 
Catch is you are willing to wait for their delivery date.


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 18, 2015)

I believe the old one was xpg, the XML was a misprint from the original Web page.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 19, 2015)

mcbrat said:


> I believe the old one was xpg, the XML was a misprint from the original Web page.


Thanks


----------



## rjking (Sep 19, 2015)

turkeylord said:


> Heads up, this light is now up on Massdrop. $53.81 shipped if 45 sell (I'm sure they will).



$49.99 with 241 sales.


----------



## magellan (Sep 19, 2015)

Outstanding.

I've now ordered four. 

More copper is good!


----------



## timbo114 (Sep 19, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Is massdrop safe? I never heard of them.


Yessir.
I've placed several orders with them - quality items and zero issues.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 19, 2015)

timbo114 said:


> Yessir.
> I've placed several orders with them - quality items and zero issues.


Thanks. Nice price on a copper flashlight


----------



## rjking (Sep 20, 2015)

rjking said:


> $49.99 with 241 sales.



268 sales :naughty:


----------



## magellan (Sep 20, 2015)

neutralwhite said:


> nice, not so bad at all, thanks, - but the real copper flashlight King maker is Jason at darksucks.com.
> im sticking with his stuff.....



Beautiful. If you ever want to part with it, let me know.


----------



## magellan (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*



tobrien said:


> nice!!



Just saw this. Very cool!


----------



## recDNA (Sep 21, 2015)

What does Massdrop charge for usa shipping? I'm not a member so I can't check. Don't want to join if not worth my while?


----------



## wolfstyle (Sep 21, 2015)

recDNA said:


> What does Massdrop charge for usa shipping? I'm not a member so I can't check. Don't want to join if not worth my while?



Shipping to the US is $3.82. Definitely worth joining.


----------



## rjking (Sep 22, 2015)

rjking said:


> 268 sales :naughty:



Wow! 322 units sold and still 5 days to go. I bet, this would not even last 3 days.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 22, 2015)

Where do they ship from?


----------



## rjking (Sep 22, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Where do they ship from?



They ship from the US.


----------



## turkeylord (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*

I've participated in several drops. One drop did have an issue - they got sent fake Shure SM58S microphones. They refunded every penny as soon as they found out, and let the buyers keep the knock-off mics. A+ service when it counted.

I still haven't pulled the trigger yet...


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*

The Massdrop warehouse is in New Jersey I think. The site itself is kind of neat- a decent variety of gadgets, and you can vote or start polls for new buys. They do send an email every other day with updated deals (based on your marked favorite categories) but they go to my Promotions folder in Gmail so it isn't too bad. They regularly have Maratac products up for group buy, so it's worth checking. The Cu CR123 is going for $50 right now +shipping.


----------



## rjking (Sep 23, 2015)

rjking said:


> Wow! 322 units sold and still 5 days to go. I bet, this would not even last 3 days.



332 and counting.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 23, 2015)

night.hoodie said:


> Rev. 3 uses PWM on M and L. Odd but happier detail is this driver advances L-M-H unlike previous Rev. 3, which advanced M-L-H



are you saying the latest Copper Maratac CR123 now has PWM?


----------



## rjking (Sep 24, 2015)

rjking said:


> 332 and counting.



Almost there. 341 and counting.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 24, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> are you saying the latest Copper Maratac CR123 now has PWM?


That's what I'm wondering...V1 had it, so I'm hoping V2 doesn't have it.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 25, 2015)

I dont know why it is so hard to get a non PWM light. In any case, I hope you all enjoy your coppers.. I have a Maratac Rev 3 aaa, it came with PWM too. I dont recall seeing any mention of that on CountyComm, then or now.. I dont know why that information is not disclosed.. on a non returnable light in particular.. 

I suppose someone could email CountyComm and find out.. I mean, in this case about whether the CR123 uses PWM, which apparently we dont know one way or the other, yet.. Im suprised that most people dont seem to care about tint or PWM the way I do.. different strokes..


----------



## rjking (Sep 26, 2015)

rjking said:


> Wow! 322 units sold and still 5 days to go. I bet, this would not even last 3 days.



Looks like it's not gonna happen. 1 day left and still 135 to go. oo:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Sep 26, 2015)

rjking said:


> Looks like it's not gonna happen. 1 day left and still 135 to go. oo:


Unless I'm misunderstanding, 500 lights is the _maximum_ that would be available in this drop. The more lights that get sold, the lower the cost per light. So I assume this is still going to happen at $50 per light.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 26, 2015)

Yup!
Maximum number of lights is 500. Even if less than 500 lights are sold by the dateline, the drop is still on.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 26, 2015)

If it were a clicky I would be in.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 26, 2015)

I signed up for the drop last night...that's the way I understand it too, the drop is for _up _to 500, not that 500 had to be spoken for before the drop happens.

So can anyone that has one of these verify whether they use PWM or not? :shrug:


----------



## RUSH FAN (Sep 26, 2015)

recDNA said:


> If it were a clicky I would be in.



Agreed. Clicky is the way to go. I had thought about buying one, but would have ultimately sold it like the first generation model. I can't do the whole 'twisty-thing.'

No clicky=No fun


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 27, 2015)

Toohotruk said:


> So can anyone that has one of these verify whether they use PWM or not? :shrug:



I wrote to CountyComm on Friday.. no reply yet, seems they dont check email on the weekend. I suggested they include the PWM info on their website, which atm they do not.


----------



## rjking (Sep 27, 2015)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding, 500 lights is the _maximum_ that would be available in this drop. The more lights that get sold, the lower the cost per light. So I assume this is still going to happen at $50 per light.





akhyar said:


> Yup!
> Maximum number of lights is 500. Even if less than 500 lights are sold by the dateline, the drop is still on.



If this is the case then, $50 a piece should be fine then. :thumbsup:


----------



## rjking (Oct 3, 2015)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding, 500 lights is the _maximum_ that would be available in this drop. The more lights that get sold, the lower the cost per light. So I assume this is still going to happen at $50 per light.





akhyar said:


> Yup!
> Maximum number of lights is 500. Even if less than 500 lights are sold by the dateline, the drop is still on.





Toohotruk said:


> I signed up for the drop last night...that's the way I understand it too, the drop is for _up _to 500, not that 500 had to be spoken for before the drop happens.
> 
> So can anyone that has one of these verify whether they use PWM or not? :shrug:



You guys are spot on. :twothumbs


----------



## jon_slider (Oct 3, 2015)

I wrote to CountyComm 1 week ago asking if the Copper 123 light uses PWM. I have had no reply. 

My bet is YES it uses PWM, like my Cu aaa Maratac Rev 3.


----------



## rjking (Oct 5, 2015)

Woohoo! Just received a notification from Massdrop.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Oct 7, 2015)

I missed this one. To request another drop of these lights on Massdrop click here:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-copper-cr123-flashlight

Currently at 61 requests. need 200 for another drop.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 11, 2015)

Just got mine in the mail from Massdrop. I like it...looks like they got the o-ring farther into the head when the light is off on this one, which was one of my biggest complaints on the older version. And it does have PWM...but it's at a high frequency, so it's not noticeable unless you're looking for it, at least IMO.

Nice light overall!


----------



## jon_slider (Oct 11, 2015)

Toohotruk said:


> *it does have PWM*



thanks for sharing info, congrats on your beautiful new copper light.. 

It is listed as a Rev2 for CR123, and is 3 mode cool white with PWM, same as the Rev3 for AAA. 

iirc The Rev2 for AAA was a 2 mode cool white without PWM. Basically the Revision number is specific to the battery size.

Enjoy!


----------



## rjking (Oct 12, 2015)

Toohotruk said:


> Just got mine in the mail from Massdrop. I like it...looks like they got the o-ring farther into the head when the light is off on this one, which was one of my biggest complaints on the older version. And it does have PWM...but it's at a high frequency, so it's not noticeable unless you're looking for it, at least IMO.
> 
> Nice light overall!



Lucky you! I should be getting mine any day now.


----------



## rjking (Oct 14, 2015)

Those who missed the MassDrop GB, Spooky sale is now on in CountyComm.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Oct 20, 2015)

Massdrop is running them again. 7 days left:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-copper-cr123-flashlight


----------



## T45 (Dec 26, 2015)

I haven't seen too many pics of the Maratac Copper 123 disassembled, so I can't verify, but has anyone had this issue with their copper 123? 

"They suffer from a issue that makes them worthless to me. I can't figure why so many are willing to overlook it. The o-ring is situated too close to the body. You can not loosen the head adequately to ensure the light is shut off without making it so loose the head falls off."

I would appreciate any first hand experience. Thank you.


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 26, 2015)

The rev1 was sometimes known for coming apart like that, but it's much better on my rev2


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 26, 2015)

They definitely fixed that issue with rev. 2. My rev. 1 never actually came apart, but it did concern me somewhat.


----------



## T45 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks guys. Appreciate you taking the time to answer. Now could you guys please post some pics! Love to see some copper


----------



## thealien (Jan 3, 2016)

Toohotruk said:


> They definitely fixed that issue with rev. 2. My rev. 1 never actually came apart, but it did concern me somewhat.



How can you tell if its rev 1 or 2?


----------



## mcbrat (Jan 3, 2016)

5 rows of Knurling on rev1, 4 rows on Rev 2. Plus tail of rev2 is hollowed out.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 3, 2016)

thealien said:


> How can you tell if its rev 1 or 2?



Right HERE.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 12, 2016)

These Maratac Copper CR123's are back up on Massdrop. Only need 10 more units sold to get the price below $50.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-copper-cr123-flashlight


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 13, 2016)

thanks for the heads up
it is also on sale at county.com for $55


----------



## rikyric (Mar 20, 2016)

I just picked a rev2 up at BHQ for 55. I love it!


----------



## recDNA (Mar 20, 2016)

If it were a clicky or H-M-L I would buy one. I hate twisting twice to get to high.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Mar 20, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> thanks for the heads up
> it is also on sale at county.com for $55



Looks like they upped the price to $75....


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 20, 2016)

rikyric said:


> I just picked a rev2 up at BHQ for 55. I love it!


Congrats! I note BHQ also sells the Maratac Copper AAA shipped, for $15.50 less than CountyComm.



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Looks like they upped the price to $75....


true


----------



## wolfgaze (Mar 20, 2016)

What's with the disclaimer at the bottom of the product page saying that CountyComm does not recommend using RCR123's ?


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 20, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> What's with the disclaimer at the bottom of the product page saying that CountyComm does not recommend using RCR123's ?



right, the driver is built for primaries.


----------



## egrep (Jun 30, 2018)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*

But.... was the fatal flaw of the poor the oring placement fixed?!


----------



## egrep (Jun 30, 2018)

T45 said:


> I haven't seen too many pics of the Maratac Copper 123 disassembled, so I can't verify, but has anyone had this issue with their copper 123?
> 
> "They suffer from a issue that makes them worthless to me. I can't figure why so many are willing to overlook it. The o-ring is situated too close to the body. You can not loosen the head adequately to ensure the light is shut off without making it so loose the head falls off."
> 
> I would appreciate any first hand experience. Thank you.



LOL, that is my quote.


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 30, 2018)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*



egrep said:


> But.... was the fatal flaw of the poor the oring placement fixed?!


Jon, the rev2 was definitely better than the Rev 1. Though still not ideal for a twisty. I think there was a lot a variation on the rev1. My father still carries and uses his rev1 daily and has never had any problem losing the head.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 30, 2018)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*



egrep said:


> But.... was the fatal flaw of the poor the oring placement fixed?!



Well it looks like the o-ring is still situated very close to the body in the Rev 3.
https://countycomm.com/collections/...er-cr123-led-flashlight-by-maratac-rev-3-2018

I bought a 14250 Copper Maratac from CountyComm which also had less than ideal head tightness. It looks beautiful (like the CR123 one above) but has a strange double o-ring system in the head to facilitate twisting first for low, then high. I don't feel that this mechanism is consistently reliable and the head loosens too much once past the o-rings. 

Sadly its not designed by Jeff Hanko.


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 30, 2018)

Interesting. The video shows lightly longer threads than the Rev 2 and the tail is different as well....


----------



## easilyled (Jun 30, 2018)

mcbrat said:


> Interesting. The video shows lightly longer threads than the Rev 2 and the tail is different as well....



It might be better but the o-ring placement is still very close to the head according to the picture. I think that's what egrep was alluding to. So even with longer threads, unless they have tight tolerances (which in my experience is not the case) then once the head is screwed past the o-ring it starts becoming quite loose.


----------



## SNES (Jun 30, 2018)

Anyone have any thoughts on the XP-G3? I'm not familiar with that LED.


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 6, 2018)

easilyled said:


> It might be better but the o-ring placement is still very close to the head according to the picture. I think that's what egrep was alluding to. So even with longer threads, unless they have tight tolerances (which in my experience is not the case) then once the head is screwed past the o-ring it starts becoming quite loose.



I can confirm the Rev 3 version copper is much better. no o-ring in sight when it shuts off. also, thread is finer pitch still. it changes with each Revision. REv1 was almost e-series compatible. so the heads do not interchange between revs....
not sure if I like the tail design or not. definitely better for adding a split ring that will allow it to tail stand with the split ring under the tail

flutes on head are just a bit longer


----------



## SNES (Jul 7, 2018)

mcbrat said:


> I can confirm the Rev 3 version copper is much better. no o-ring in sight when it shuts off. also, thread is finer pitch still. it changes with each Revision. REv1 was almost e-series compatible. so the heads do not interchange between revs....
> not sure if I like the tail design or not. definitely better for adding a split ring that will allow it to tail stand with the split ring under the tail
> 
> flutes on head are just a bit longer



I might grind the bottom of mine down flat when it gets here. How is the tint on it?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 24, 2018)

shado said:


> I was going to get one, but County Comm doesn't ship international



Don't know where 'Wild Rose Country' is but EDCgear.UK had them in last night....if that helps...the brand new *Rev 3* btw


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 27, 2018)

*Re: Zebralight SC52 & SC52w*

I note several people mention countycomm does not ship international, but they have a webpage about that, here:
https://countycomm.com/pages/international-orders

I used their info and contacted:
http://www.usgobuy.com

then I calculated the cost of shipping to Germany:





lowest cost is $6.82
item cost is $49.95 plus $5 shipping
the fee for usgobuy is 10% of item cost, total $5
note that since usgobuy is in Oregon, there would be no Sales tax, a savings of $4.05 compared to my location in California

so total cost for 1 CR123 Maratac to Germany could be $66.77

I do not know the customs fee structure involved, if anyone does, please share info


----------

